
Cascade reactions use nanoparticles to convert CO2 to complex molecules - bookofjoe
https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/jacs.9b07310
======
bognition
Interesting although I’d love to see a discussion on the energy efficiencies
as these catalyst aren’t free. CC (carbon carbon) and CH (carbon hydrogen)
bonds are higher energy than CO (carbon oxygen) bonds. Hence why oxidizing
(burning) carbon releases energy. You can’t reverse that reaction without an
energy source.

So maybe this process or a similar process could be driven from a sustainable
non combustion source.

The entire global economy is powered by burning stuff and first we need to
figure out how to change that (the advances in wind and solar give me hope)
then we need to generate enough excess power that we can start converting CO
bonds back into CC or CH bonds.

~~~
0xfaded
I recently watched a TED talk which changed my opinion of renewables from
"maybe" to "no". Basically he argues that solar and wind are low density
energy sources that require significant resources to capture, which all become
waste after 25 years. Meanwhile we have nuclear which provides consistent base
load, and for very good reasons we have gotten good at containing all the
waste/pollution produced.

I'm now of the opinion we should be on a sprint towards fusion, investing
heavily in other nuclear technologies, e.g. thorium, along the way.

Sorry to leave a video link, but it's what changed my mind and therefore in my
opinion the best delivery of the argument I'm aware of.

[https://youtu.be/N-yALPEpV4w](https://youtu.be/N-yALPEpV4w)

~~~
NeedMoreTea
Save yourselves a click, it's Michael Shellenberger's talk.

A man with a _serious_ axe to grind on nuclear, and so creative on facts with
respect to renewables that he's either being disingenuous or is simply
incompetent. His Bloomberg pieces are equally shoddy.

~~~
ourlordcaffeine
Did you mean serious axe to grind on renewables? As he hates renewables it
seems.

> so creative on facts with respect to renewables that he's either being
> disingenuous or is simply incompetent

I work in an energy company making renewable forecasts amongst other things
and I agree with your judgement.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
Oops, yes I did.

He either hates renewables, or badly wants nuclear.

